# Perceptions of missionaries by nationals - a Romanian Case Study



## Pergamum (May 27, 2010)

Western Missionary Mistakes : We Make Disciples

I thought this was interesting. Does this surprise you that we are perceived in these ways by Romanians? I sometimes wonder what we are exporting and unintentionally teaching and modelling in our mission efforts.


----------



## nasa30 (May 27, 2010)

No, This does not surprise me anymore the more I hear/talk to locals in other countries about the "American Attitude" that they feel.

Here is a view from someone in Scotland on the issue. 

How (not) to be an American Missionary in Scotland


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 27, 2010)

It's hard to test the veracity of the survey because it may be another example of Americans needing something sensational in order to spur them on toward things.

That said, in the main, I've witnessed the same kind of mistakes.

I think many American Christians that I've met overseas cannot distinguish between things American and those that are Christian. Where I see them uncompromising many times are on things there is little Biblical warrant for while they are compromising on core Christian principles. I also have witnessed the "institutionalization" that occurs because American deep pockets and short term energy keeps ministry work alive and the locals are content to sit back and be served and think that the funds are inexhaustible.

I can't say I can see all the things on the list as being a necessary problem (like being uncompromising depending upon what that means) but many Americans are content to isolate themselves culturally and be very sensationalistic. In fact, even in the States, people throw themselves into ministry "events" to the point of exhaustion and then are content to do very little ordinary practical piety and study that would lead to deeper growth.

We're, by and large, pragmatists in America and that worldview is antithetical to Kingdom of God.


----------

